# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها > سوال: درخواست Log از ادمین های محترم

## rk1983xx

با سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی
من به یک سری Log از کوئری های جستجو گر فروشگاه اینترنتی یا موتور جستجو یا جستجو گر داخلی سایت تون باشه نیاز دارم که اگه کسی بتونه در اختیار من قرار بده ممنون میشم
برای کار مقاله و تحقیق نیاز دارم و anonymous هم بشه اهمیتی نداره

----------


## rk1983xx

کسی نیست یه کمک به ما بده ؟؟؟

----------

